
OpenSUSE's YaST is being rewritten in Ruby - rohshall
http://opensuseadventures.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/yast-is-being-rewritten-in-ruby-geeko.html?utm_source=rubyweekly&utm_medium=email
======
SEJeff
From perl to ruby, first it was annoying. Now it is annoying and slow. Great!

